# British fisherman mourn loss of 64 lb carp



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

http://gmy.news.yahoo.com/vid/14900545

Benson had been caught 63 times!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

The true fate of Benson

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGOyh_2kFKY"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------

